# SB0100 vista x64 driver



## raptori (Nov 5, 2008)

do any body know where to find a driver for this sound card working on vista 64bit cause I found it better than the on-board one in many games.

I google it & i didn't found one


----------



## raptori (Nov 7, 2008)

oops 41 views and not even a suggestion.....


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 7, 2008)

Is this the Dell version?  Here is a link for the Dell Sound Blaster 5.1 Dolby Digital Live! version: http://support.creative.com/Product...(Dell)&subCatName=Live!&CatName=Sound+Blaster

There is a 64 bit driver in the link I gave you.  You should have no problems using the XP x64 driver.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 7, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Is this the Dell version?  Here is a link for the Dell Sound Blaster 5.1 Dolby Digital Live! version: http://support.creative.com/Product...(Dell)&subCatName=Live!&CatName=Sound+Blaster
> 
> There is a 64 bit driver in the link I gave you.  You should have no problems using the XP x64 driver.



You beat me to it.:shadedshu

But, here is a site and he explains how to install it:http://www.aeonity.com/david/creative-soundblaster-live-51-driver-windows-vista-download


----------



## raptori (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry to be late .... and thanks for both of you


----------



## raptori (Nov 9, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Is this the Dell version?  Here is a link for the Dell Sound Blaster 5.1 Dolby Digital Live! version: http://support.creative.com/Product...(Dell)&subCatName=Live!&CatName=Sound+Blaster
> 
> There is a 64 bit driver in the link I gave you.  You should have no problems using the XP x64 driver.



this is for Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional x64 Edition and I need it for Vista x64 any way thanks...


----------

